# Arthroscopic Knee Meniscal ROOT Repair



## beev (Mar 13, 2012)

Our surgeon is performing an arthroscopic meniscal ROOT repair.  He's saying it's different than code 29882 and more difficult.  Any suggestions?  29882 with modifier 22?  I hate to use unlisted unless it's a must.  Thanks.


----------

